# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Antoine de Saint Exupéry

## broken_smile

PRINCI I VOGEL

perkth: Haxhire Luli



Nje here, kur isha gjashte vjec, ne nje liber mbi pyjet e virgjera me titull: "Histori te jetuara", pashe nje figure te mrekullueshme. Ishte nje gjarper Boa qe gelltiste nje egersire. Ja, kopja e atij vizatimi. 
  Ne liber thuhej: "Boat e gelltisin gjahun njeheresh, pa e copetuar. Prandaj s'levizin me dhe flene gjashte muaj resht, derisa e tretin krejt ushqimin."
  Atehere, mendova shume mbi aventurat qe ndodhkan ne pyll, ndaj, me nje lapes me ngjyra, bera vizatimin tim te pare. Vizatimin Nr.1. Ja si duket ai:



  Mjeshtrine time ua tregova te rriturve, dhe i pyeta, mos valle vizatimi im u ngjallte atyre frike. Ata m'u pergjigjen: "E pse te paskemi ne frike prej nje kapeleje?"
  Ne fakt vizatimi im nuk ishte asnje fare kapeleje, ishte vetem nje gjarper i madh Boa, qe gelltiste njeheresh nje elefant te tere. Pastaj, une e vizatova Boan brenda, ne brendesi te saj, me qellim qe te rriturit ta kishin me te qarte vizatimin. Mirepo, si gjithnje te rriturit kerkojne sqarime te sterholluara. Ja ku eshte dhe vizatimi im Nr.2:



  Te rriturit me paten keshilluar te mos humbja kohe me vizatimet e Boas se hapur nga brenda apo te mbyllur, por te merresha me shume me gjeografine, historine, aritmetiken, dhe gramatiken. Kjo ishte arsyeja qe une, qysh ne moshen gjashtevjecare, hoqa dore nga karriera e madhe e piktorit. Mossuksesi i vizatimeve te mia nr.1 dhe nr.2 ma hoqen guximin. Te rriturit nuk e kuptojne asnjehere dicka vete, ndersa per femijet eshte teper e mundimshme t'u japin atyre vazhdimisht shpjegime te hollesishme. 
  Ndaj m'u desh te zgjidhja nje profesion tjeter e keshtu mesova te fluturoj. Fluturova rreth e perqark botes dhe gjeografia me ndihmoi, vertet, mjaft mire, per kete. Dalloja menjehere, qe me shikimin e pare, Kinen nga Arizona. Kjo ka shume rendesi po qe se, ndonjehere gjate nates, humbet. 
  Gjate jetes sime pata  te beje me shume njerez te zot. Jetova me te rritur dhe pata rastin t'i njoh nga afer. Mirepo, mendimi im per ta asnjehere nuk mori per mire. Kur takoja dike qe me dukej me i mencur, provoja t'i tregoja vizatimin Nr.1 te cilin e kisha ruajtur me aq kujdes. Doja te shikoja a ishte me te vertete i zgjuar, mirepo serish merrja te njejten pergjigje: "Kjo eshte nje kapele!" Atehere nuk flisja me me te as per boat, as per pyjet e virgjer dhe as per yjet. Shkoja pas fillit te tyre. Diskutoja me ta per brixh, golf, politike dhe per kravata dhe i rrituri, ngaqe kishte takuar nje burre kaq te matur dhe me logjike, ishte tejet i kenaqur.

----------


## broken_smile

Keshtu, mbeta vertet vetem, pa mundur te flas me asnjerin, deri sa para gjashte vjetesh, ne shkretetiren e Saharase, me ngjau nje menxyre. M'u prish dicka ne motorin e avionit. Dhe meqe nuk kisha as mekanik, as udhetar me vete, iu pervesha krejt i vetem atij riparimite veshtire. Behej fjale per jete a vdekje. Uji mezi do te me dilte per tete dite. 
Qysh ne mbremjen e pare gjumi me zuri ne reredhe isha mijera milje larg cdo vendi te banuar. Ndihesha krejt i braktisur, si nje mjeran deshtak mbi nje **** ne mes te oqeanit. Ju me siguri e merrni me mend habine time, kur, ne te aguar, me zgjoi nje ze feminor: 
- Te lutem, me vizato nje dele!
- Si, pa ma thuaj edhe nje here, te lutem?
- Vizatome nje dele!
U ngrita menjehere me kembe, a thua se me kishte pershkuar rrufeja. Ferkova fort syte dhe veshtrova me vemendje. Pashe nje burrth jashtezakonisht te cuditshem, qe kishte marre nje pamje teper serioze. Ja, ketu eshte portreti i tij me i mire, qe arrita ta bej me vone. Sigurisht, pamja e tij e vizatuar vertet nuk eshte aq magjepsese sa origjinali. Mirepo tani s'mund ta ndreq dot kete. Isha vetem gjashte vjec atehere kur te rriturit me shkeputen nga piedestali i piktorit dhe nuk mesova te pikturoj asgje tjeter vec boas ne brendesi te saj dhe boas nga jashte. Keshtu pra, ia ngula syte i cakarritur figures qe u cfaq aq papritur perpara meje. Vetem mos harroni qe isha mijera milje larg cdo vendi te banuar. Mirepo cunaku im s'm'u duk as i coroditur dhe as gati i vdekur nga lodhja, nga uria, nga etja apo nga frika. Nuk te linte aspak pershtypjen e nje femije te humbur ne mes te shkretetires, mijera milje larg cdo vendi te banuar. Sapo arrita ta mbledh veten, i thashe:
- Po... c'ben ti ketu?
Ai prape i qete, krejt butesisht e me embelsi shprehu deshiren e tij, ashtu duke m'u lutur, per nje dicka teper serioze:
- Te lutem pra... vizatoma nje dele!
Dhe kur e fshehta eshte aq joshese nuk mund ta kundershtosh, megjithese me dukej aq pa kuptim – mijera milje larg cdo shtepie njerezore dhe me nje rrezik kercenimi per vdekje, nxora nga xhepi nje cope leter dhe stilografin. Pastaj u kujtova qe isha marre me shume me gjeografi, histori, aritmetike, dhe gramatike dhe me keqardhje i thashe picirrukut tim se s'dija te vizatoj. Ai, duke ngulur kembe ne te tijen, tha:
- S'ka gje, vizatome nje dele!
Meqe s'kisha vizatuar kurre asnje dele, i bera nje nga dy vizatimet e vetme qe dija, qe ua kisha dale ne krye dikur. 
Pikerisht vizatimin me boan me pamje nga jashte. Dhe mbeta vertet i shastisur kur degjova cunakun te thote:
- Jo! Jo! S'dua elefantin ne barkun e boas. Nje Boa eshte shume e rrezikshme, kurse nje elefant kerkon shume vend. Pastaj une s'kam dhe aq vend ne shtepine time te vockel. Dua vetem nje dele. Vizatome nje dele!
Keshtu vizatova nje dele. Picirruku i vogel e pa me vemendje dhe tha: 
- Jo, kjo qenka shume e semure. Vizatome nje tjeter!
Vizatova nje tjeter. Miku im buzeqeshi me embelsi dhe dashamiresi. 
- Ti e sheh edhe vete... kjo nuk eshte dele, ky eshte dash. Eshte me brire...
E bera vizatimin edhe nje here. Por edhe kete njesoj si te parin nuk e miratoi.
- Ky qenka shume plak. Une dua nje dele qe te jetoje gjate.
M'u sos durimi, me duhej te merresha me motorin tim, ndaj e shkarravita vizatimin, e mblodha shuk, dhe i thash nen ze:
- Ky eshte senduku, kurse delja qe deshiron ti eshte brenda.
Mbeta teper i befasuar kur pashe fytyren e kritikut tim te ri te ndriste nga gezimi. 
- Eshte ashtu sic e doja. Si mendon ti a kerkon delja shume bar?
- Perse pyet?
- Sepse atje tek une gjithcka eshte me pakice. 
- Me siguri per delen tende mjafton. Une te kam dhuruar nje dele fare te vockel. 
Ai perkuli koken mbi vizatim. 
- Jo dhe aq te vogel, pa shiko nje here! E zuri gjumi...
E pra, ja keshtu u njoha une me princin e vogel.

ps: ajo fjala qe forumi censuron me *** eshte t-r-a-p - disa trungje druresh te lidhur fort midis tyre qe sherben zakonisht per te kaluar lumenjte.

----------


## D&G Feminine

> ps: ajo fjala qe forumi censuron me *** eshte t-r-a-p - disa trungje druresh te lidhur fort midis tyre qe sherben zakonisht per te kaluar lumenjte.


lol
..........

----------


## broken_smile

M'u desh nje kohe e gjate per te mesuar se nga vinte ai. Princi i vogel, qe me drejtoi aq shume pyetje, as qe ua vinte veshin pyetjeve te mia. Fjalet e thena rastesisht ne fillim, dalengadale me zbulonin te fshehten e tij. Keshtu, sapo pa per here te pare avionin tim, me pyeti, (spo e vizatoj aeroplanin, eshte nje pune teper e ngaterruar per mua.):
- C'eshte ai sendi atje?
- Nuk eshte send. Ai fluturon. Eshte aeroplan. Aeroplani im. 
Ndihesha krenar qe po i tregoja se fluturoja. Dhe ai menjehere thirri:
- Si? Paske rene nga qielli?
- Po! - i thashe me modesti.
- Ah, kjo qenka argetuese. 
Dhe princi i vogel zuri te qeshte me te madhe, aq sa me te vertete m'i ngriti nervat. Ne fakt, une doja qe ai t'i merrte seriozisht fatkeqesite e mia. 
Mirepo ai vazhdoi:
- Keshtu pra edhe ti paske ardhur nga qielli! Po nga cili planet je ti, valle?
Menjehere feksi nje drite qe me ndricoi te fshehten e qenies se tij, ndaj e pyeta me ngut:
- Pra edhe ti paske ardhur nga nje planet tjeter?
Ai s'm'u pergjigj. Tundte ngadale koken dhe deftente aeroplanin tim. 
- Sigurisht, me ate send pa vlere, ti s'mund te vish ketu nga nje vend i larget. 
Per nje kohe te gjate, u zhyt ne enderrime te thella, pastaj mori nga xhepi vizatimin dhe ia nguli syte thesarit te tij.
Mund ta merrni me mend se sa shume me ngacmoi mua ajo shenje "mbi planetet e tjera", keshtu une u perpoqa te mesoja akoma me shume:
- Po nga vjen ti, o djalosh i vogel? Ku e ke shtepine? Ku do te shkosh me delen time?
Ngaqe kishte rene ne mendime, pas nje heshtje, u pergjigj:
- Arka qe me dhurove ti eshte nje pasuri e madhe qe do t'i sherbeje asaj si stehe gjate nates.
- Sigurisht, po qe se ti je djalosh i bindur une do te jap edhe nje litar per ta lidhur ate gjate dites. Madje edhe nje hu te vogel per kete pune.
Ky propozim duket se e lendoi shume princin e vogel. 
- Ta lidh? E c'eshte kjo ide qesharake?
- Nese ti nuk e lidh ate, atehere delja jote do te ike. 
Mirepo miku im qeshi perseri me te madhe:
- Po ku do te iki valle?
- Diku gjetke. Drejte e...
Princi i vogel u be serioz. 
- S'ka gje, ne shtepine time ka kaq pak vend. 
Pastaj pak i trishtuar ai shtoi:
- Po te ikesh drejt, nuk mund te shkosh shume larg...

----------


## broken_smile

Keshtu mesova gjene e dyte teper te rendesishme: planeti i prejardhjes se tij ishte pak me i madh se nje shtepi. 
Kjo nuk m'u duk aspak e cuditshme. E dija qe pervec planeteve te medhenj si Toka, Jupiteri, Marsi, Venusi, te cileve u eshte dhene emri, ka edhe qindra te tjere qe nganjehere jane aq te vegjel, sa me mundim te madh mund t'i dallosh edhe me teleskop. Nese nje astronom zbulon njerin nga ata, ne vend te emrit i ve nje numer. Per shembull ai e quan ate Asteroidi Nr. 3251. 
Kam arsye serioze te besoj qe planeti nga erdhi princi i vogel eshte asteroidi B 612. Ky planet u pa nga nje astronom turk me teleskop vetem nje here ne vitin 1909. Ne ate kohe ai mbajti nje fjalim teper entuziazt mbi zbulimin e tij para nje kongresi nderkombetar te astronomeve. Mirepo askush nuk i besoi, dhe kjo ngjau thjesht per shkak te kostumit te tij. 
E po keshtu jane njerezit e medhenj. 
Per fatin e mire te fames se planetit B 612, nje diktator turk urdheroi popullin e tij te mbante vetem veshje europiane, perndryshe ata do te ndershkoheshin me denim me vdekje. Astronomi e mbajti fjalimin mbi zbulimin e bere prej tij rishtazi ne vitin 1920, por tashme i veshur me kostum shume elegant. Kete radhe e besuan te gjithe. 
Nese ua tregova kete hollesi te parendesishme mbi planetin B 612, madje u besova edhe numrin e tij, kete e bera per shkak te njerezve te medhenj. Te rriturit i perlqejne shume shifrat. Nese ju u tregoni per ndonje mik te ri, ata nuk u pyesin kurre per me thelbesoren. Nuk ju pyesin kurre per gjera te tilla: Si eshte valle tingulli i zerit te tij?, Cilen loje pelqen ai me shume?, Koleksionon ai flutura?
Por ata ju pyesin per gjera te tilla si: Sa vjec eshte ai?, Sa vellezer ka?, Sa kilogram peshon?, Sa e ka pagen mujore babai i tij? Vetem keshtu mendojne ata t'ju njohin ju. Por neqoftese ju u thoni te rriturve:
- Une kam pare nje shtepi shume te bukur me tulla te kuqe, me jasemina ne dritare dhe pellumba mbi cati...ata as qe jane ne gjendje ta parafytyrojne kete shtepi. U duhet t'u thuhet: Une kam pare nje shtepi qe kushton njeqindmije franga dhe atehere ata menjehere do te bertasin: Ah, sa e bukur qenka!
Po ashtu nese ju u thoni atyre: deshmia qe princi i vogel ka ekzistuar vertete, qendron ne ate qe ai ishte i mrekullueshem, qe qeshte aq embel dhe qe deshironte te kishte nje dele; sepse nese njeriu deshiron nje dele, kjo eshte deshmi qe tregon se ai jeton, atehere ata do te ngrene supet me habi dhe do t'u trajtojne si axhami. Por nese ju u thoni: Planeti nga ka ardhur ai eshte planeti B 612, atehere ata do te binden dhe nuk do t'u bezdisin me me pyetjet e tyre. Keshtu jane gatuar ata. Nuk duhet t'ua marresh per te keq. Femijet duhet te jene teper te duruar dhe dashamire me te rriturit. 
Vertet ne e dime c'eshte jeta ne te vertete, ne vetem argetohemi me numrat bajate. Une do te deshiroja shume me teper ta filloja kete histori si nje perralle. Me shume endje une do ta filloja ate pikerisht keshtu:
Na ishte njehere nje princ i vogel, qe jetonte ne nje planet, qe ishte pak me i madh se ai vete. Dhe ai kishte nevoje per nje mik.
Per ata qe e kuptojne drejt jeten kjo do t'u tingellonte mese e vertete dhe plotesisht e besueshme. 
Por une nuk dua qe libri im te merret aq lehte. Une ndiej aq shume brenge kur rrefej keto kujtime. Jane bere plot gjashte vjet qekur miku im ka ikur bashke me delen. Nese une do te perpiqem ketu per ta pershkruar ate, atehere une e bej kete me qellim qe te mos i harroj ato. Jo cdokush e ka patur nje mik te vertete. Dhe une mund te behesha si te rriturit qe interesohen vetem per shifra absurde, prandaj me se fundi une bleva nje kuti bojrash dhe lapsa per vizatim.
Ne moshen time eshte e veshtire te merresh edhe nje here me vizatimin, kur ne moshen gjashte vjec nuk ke bere asnje perpjekje per ndonje vizatim tjeter pervecse nje boaje te pare nga jashte dhe nje tjetre te care nga brenda. Vetekuptohet qe une do te perpiqem qe vizatimin tim ta bej sa me origjinal qe te jete e mundur. Por nuk jam krejtesisht i sigurt nese do te me veje mbare. Njeri vizatim del mire, tjetri nuk i ngjason te parit. Ngaterrohem nganjehere me masat. Ketu princi eshte shume i madh, aty eshte teper i vogel. Gjithashtu edhe ngjyra e veshjes se tij me shqeteson. Po e provoj here pas here si me shkon. Ka te ngjare te gabohem edhe ne hollesirat me te rendesishme. Por kjo duhet te falet. Miku im nuk me ka dhene asnje shpjegim. Ai ndoshta mendonte se une isha sikurse ai. Por mjerisht nuk jam ne gjendje te shikoj delen nepermjet derrasave te arkes. Une sic duket i ngjaj te rriturve shume me pare. Me kalimin e kohes do te plakem me shpejt.

----------


## broken_smile

Cdo dite mesoja dicka te re mbi planetet, mbi nisjen per udhetim dhe vete udhetimin. Kjo erdhi ngadale, shume lehte ne rrjedhen e mendimeve te mia. Keshtu, ne diten e trete, mora vesh tragjedine qe shkaktojne pemet e Baobabeve. Edhe per kete, ne fund te fundit, ia di per nder deles, sepse princi i vogel me pyeti befas, sikur t'i kishte lindur ne koke nje dyshim i papritur:
- A eshte e vertete qe delet i hane shkurrezat?
- Po, e vertete eshte. 
- Ah, sa me lumturon kjo!
Nuk e kuptova se perse ishte aq e rendesishme qe delet t'i hanin shkurrezat, mirepo princi i vogel shtoi:
- Atehere ato i hergerkan edhe Baobabet?
I shpjegova me hollesi princit te vogel se Baobabet s'jane shkurreza, por peme te larta, sa nje kambanare kishe, dhe po qe se merr edhe nje kope elefantesh, ajo kurre s'do te arrinte ta mbaronte se ngreni as edhe nje Baobab te vetem. 
Ideja me elefantet e beri te qeshte. 
- Mos valle u dashka t'i veme elefantet njeri mbi tjetrin...
Pastaj shtoi me maturi:
- Por, ama, perpara se Baobabet te rriten e te behen te larte, jane te vegjel...
- Ashtu eshte, tamam. Por pse ti deshiron qe delja jote t'i haje Baobabet e vegjel?
U pergjigj:
- Nejse, do ta shohim! - a thua se behej fjale per gjene me te qarte te botes. Dhe mua m'u desh te mprihja mire tere mendjen time per te kuptuar thelbin e ceshtjes.
Ne te vertete, ne planetin e princit te vogel, ashtu si ne te gjithe planetet e tjere, ka bime te mira dhe bime te keqija. Per rrjedhoje ka edhe farera te mira nga bimet e mira dhe farera te keqija nga bimet e keqija. Mirepo farat jane te padukshme. Ato flene te fshehura nen toke, derisa ndonjeres prej tyre i teket te mbije. Pastaj bima zgjatet, ne fillim e ndrojtur, pa u ndjere, ajo leshon pinjollin e saj te vogel te mrekullueshem, krejt te pademshem, drejt diellit. 
Po qe se bima eshte ndonje lastar trendafili apo repe, atehere mund ta lesh te rritet e lire, si te doje vete. Por, po qe se behet fjale per ndonje bime te demshme, atehere ajo duhet shkulur ne kohen e durur, qysh heret, porsa ke dalluar c'bime eshte. Ne planetin e princit te vogel kishte fara te tmerrshme dhe ato ishin farat e Baobabeve. Toka e planetit ishte e mbushur plot e perplot me to. Por, po qe se shkul nje bime Baobabi, atehere shkule ne kohe, sepse me vone s'do te mund ta besh dot kurre me. Baobabi e pushton te tere planetin. E pushton me ato rrenjet e tij te forta. Dhe po qe se planeti eshte shume i vogel dhe Baobabet jane te panumert atehere ata e cajne dhe e hedhin ne ere planetin. 
- Kjo eshte ceshtje disipline, - tha me vone princi i vogel. - Per shembull, kur nje njeri mbaron tualetin e mengjesit, ai duhet patjeter ta beje po me aq kujdes dhe perkushtim edhe pastrimin e planetit. Duhet te kesh rregullisht vullnet per te shkulur me rrenje bisqet e Baobabeve, porsa t'i dallosh nga bisqet e trendafilave, te cilet ne fillim, te porsambire, jane shume te ngjashem ne mes tyre. Kjo eshte vertet pune e merziteshme, por shume e lehte per t'u bere. 
Nje dite, princi me keshilloi te merrja mundimin te beja nje vizatim te bukur me qellim qe kjo t'u ngulitej mire ne koke kalamajve te planetit tim. 
- Po qe se ndonje dite beni ndonje udhetim, - m'u drejtua ai, - mundet qe t'ju vleje per te mire. Tani per tani s'ka ndonje gje nese punen e shtyn per me vone. Por kur eshte fjala per Baobabet, kjo shkakton nje katastrofe te vertete. Une di nje planet ku banonte nje pertac. Ai kishte pare tre shkurre...
Dhe keshtu, pra, une e vizatova planetin sipas udhezimeve te princit te vogel.
Nuk kam aspak qejf t'ju flas tani me tonin e nje moralisti. Por rreziku qe shkaktojne Baobabet njihet kaq pak dhe rreziqet qe kercenojne cdonjerin qe do te humbiste ne ndonje asteroid jane aq te ndjeshem, sa qe une, qofte kjo edhe per rast te vetem, do ta kisha humbur toruan. Po ju them:
- Kalamaj! Kujdes, Baobabet! Per t'i bere te vemendshem miqte e mi nga ndonje rrezik qe - pa e ditur - ju kercenon edhe ju prej kohesh ashtu di dhe mua. Punova shume per kete vizatim. Mesimi qe jap une, nepermjet kesaj, me te vertete e meritoi mundimin tim. Ndoshta ju do te pyesni: Pse valle ky liber nuk permban vizatime te tjera kaq te medha, sikurse figura e Baobabeve?
Pergjigjja eshte shume e thjeshte: Une e mora guximin, por nuk ia dola dot mbane. Kur vizatova baobabet, isha i frymezuar nga ndjenja se kjo pune nuk priste dhe se duhej bere me ngut.

----------


## broken_smile

Ah, more princ i vogel, ja pra, keshtu, pak e nga pak kuptova une jeten tende te vogel, te trishtuar. Per nje kohe te gjate, ti s'kishe patur asgje per t'u argetuar, vec embelsise qe te falnin perendimet e diellit. Kete e mesova mengjesin e dites se katert, kur ti me the:
"E dua shume perendimin e diellit. Eja, eja te soditim nje perendim dielli!"
- Por na duhet te presim gjate!
- Te presim, cfare?
- Te presim diellin, derisa te perendoje dielli...
Ti ne fillim u habite aq shume dhe pas kesaj qeshe me veten tende dhe the:
"Gjithmone me duket sikur jam ne planetim tim."
Dhe vertet. Ashtu si cdonjeri pres nesh tashme e di, se kur ne Shtetet e Bashkuara eshte mesdite, ne France dielli perendon. Ah, sikur te mund te fluturoja per nje minute ne France per te kundruar perendimin e diellit ne mesdite. Por ah, fatkeqesisht Franca eshte aq larg prej ketu. Kurse ne ate planetin tend teper te vogel, mjafton ta levizesh vetem pak hapa me tej karrigen tende dhe do te jetosh, aq here sa te duash ne buzembremje, perendimin e diellit...
- Nje dite une e pashe diellin te perendonte dyzet e tre here. 
Dhe pak pas kesaj ti shtove:
- Ti e di, kur je i trishtuar, ta ka enda te shohesh perendimin e diellit.
- Domethene, ti, ne diten e perendimit te diellit per dyzet e tre here radhazi, aq shume i trishtuar ishe?
Por princi i vogel nuk dha pergjigje.

----------


## broken_smile

Ne diten e peste qe perseri delja qe me ndihmoi te zbuloja nje te fshehte tjeter te jetes se princit te vogel. Ai, pa e dredhur muhabetin, me pyeti drejperdrejte, sikur te kepuste frutin e nje problemi te pjekur qe me kohe kishte rene ne nje heshtje te gjate.
- Nje dele qe ha shkurrezat i ha edhe lulet?
- Nje dele ha gjithcka qe i bie ne goje. 
- Edhe lulet qe kane gjemba?
- Po, edhe lulet qe kane gjemba. 
- Po pse iu dashkan gjembat, atehere, luleve?
Kete s'e dija. Ne ate cast, madje, isha teper i zene me zhvidhosjen e nje vidhe te shtrenguar aq fort ne motor. Isha ne merak, sepse defekti filloi te behej teper shqetesues, dhe me kishte zene paniku, ngaqe edhe uji i pijshem po me mbarohej. 
- He pra, pse i kane lulet gjembat?
Princi i vogel kurre nuk hiqte dore nga pergjigjja e pyetjes, te cilen e kishte bere nje here. Nderkohe une isha i zene i teri me vidhen e motorit ndaj u pergjigja ashtu kot:
- Gjembat s'kane asnje pune, lulet i mbijne nga dashakeqesia e tyre. 
- Oh!
Ai heshti. Por pas pak m'u hodh tere zemerim:
- Nuk te besoj! Lulet jane te brishta. Ato jane dashamirese, mbrohen si te mundin. Pandehin se me ato gjemba behen me te rrezikshme...
Nuk i thashe asgje, por fola me vete:
"Po qe se kjo vidhe do te vazhdoje te tregohet kokeforte do ta flak tutje me nje te goditur te cekanit."
Princi i vogel trazoi rishtazi mendimet e mia.
- Pra, ti mendon qe lulet...
- Jo! Mjaft! S'mendoj asgje. Thashe dicka ashtu kot. Sic e sheh jam duke u marre me gjera me te rendesishme!
Me pa me dyshim. 
- Me gjera me te rendesishme!
Veshtronte me ngulm se si me cekicin ne dore dhe duart e nxira nga grasoja e vaji lubrifikant isha perkulur mbi nje send qe atij duhej t'i dukej i shemtuar.
- Tani, po flet si te rriturit.
Ndjeva te me mbulonte turpi. Nderkohe ai shtoi pa pike dhembsurie:
- Ti i ngaterron te gjitha, i ben lemsh. 
Ishte vertet shume i zemeruar. Tundte ne ere floket e tij ngjyre ari.
- Une di nje planet, ku banon nje burre kuqalosh. Ai s'i ka marre kurre ere ndonje luleje. S'ka pare kurre nje yll. S'ka dashur kurre askend. S'ka bere kurre asgje tjeter, vec mbledhje aritmetike. Dhe tere diten e gjate perserit njesoj si ti: "Une jam burre serioz! Une jam burre serioz!" Dhe fryhet e krekoset. Mirepo, ai kurre s'ka qene njeri. Ai eshte vetem nje kerpudhe. 
- Cfare the? Si eshte?
- Kerpudhe. 
Princi i vogel tani ishte zbehur i teri nga inati. 
- Qe prej miliona vjetesh lulet nxjerrin gjemba. Prej miliona vjetesh delet prape se prape i hane lulet. Dhe ty te duket e parendesishme nese kerkojme te dime se pse mundohen kaq shume, per te nxjerre gjembat, qe s'u vlejne per asgje? Dhe kjo lufte, ne mes deleve dhe luleve, na qenka kaq e parendesishme? Qenkan me pak te rendesishme nga mbledhjet aritmetike te atij trashaluqit kuqalosh? Dhe sikur une te njihja nje lule, qe s'e ka shoqen ne tere boten, qe s'gjendet askund tjeter, vec ne planetin tim te vogel, te cilen, ne nje mengjes te bukur, nje dele e vogel, pa e ditur se c'te keqe po ben, e gllaberon me nje kafshate te vetme, duke e fshire nga faqja e dheut - valle, kjo s'qenka e rendesishme?!
U skuq nga zemerimi dhe vazhdoi:
- Po qe se ndokush do nje lule, e cila del vetem nje here ne miliona e miliona yje, atehere kaq mjafton ta sodise per t'u lumturuar. Ai thote me vete: "Lulja ime eshte lart, diku atje...", por nese delja e ha lulen, atehere per te do te jete sikur te shuhen menjehere te gjithe yjet e qiellit. Valle, edhe kjo s'na qenka e rendesishme?
Nuk mundi te thoshte me asnje fjale. Papritur shpertheu ne ngasherime te forta. 
Kishte rene nata. Veglat i kisha hedhur menjane. Cekanin tim, vidhen time, etjen dhe vdekjen, tashme asgje nuk kishte me asnje vlere. Ketu mbi nje yll, mbi nje planet, mbi gjithcka timen, ketu mbi Toke, vetem nje gje ishte e rendesishme, te ngushelloje nje princ! E mora ne krahe. E perkunda. I peshperita lehte ne vesh:
"Jo, lulja qe ti e do aq shume nuk ka per te ndjere asnje rrezik, sepse une do t'i vizatoj deles nje gojeze... do te vizatoj nje gardh per lulen tende. Une...!" S'dija c'tjeter t'i thosha. 
Ndihesha ligesht. Nuk dija si t'ia filloja, qe t'ia dilja mbane, t'i hyja ne zemren e tij dhe ta fitoja. Oh, kjo bota e loteve eshte e mbushur plot me mistere.

----------


## broken_smile

Shpejt do ta njihja me mire ate lule. Ne planetin e princit te vogel kishte patur gjithmone lule shume te thjeshta me nje kurore te vetme petalesh te lulezuara, qe s'luanin ndonje rol te madh dhe nuk shqetesonin askend. Vetem ne mengjes shfaqeshin ne bar dhe ne mbremje vyshkeshin. Mirepo nje dite njera kishte leshuar rrenje, kishte mbire nga nje fareze, nje Zot e di se nga, dhe princi i vogel po e shikonte me vemendje ate bisk te vogel qe nuk ngjasonte me filizat e tjere. Mund te ishte ndonje lloj i ri Baobabi. Por filizi e ndali shpejt rritjen dhe filloi te leshoje gonxhe. Princi i vogel qe verente lindjen e nje gonxheje te madhe e ndiente shume mire qe nga ajo mund te lindte dicka magjepsese, por lulja nuk ishte ende gati te dilte dhe rrinte aty, ne dhomen e saj te gjelber, per t'u zbukuruar edhe me. I zgjidhte me shume sqime ngjyrat, i stoliste ato ngadale, i rendiste petalet e lulezuara njeren pas tjetres. Nuk deshironte te dilte e copezuar si lulekuqet. Nuk deshironte te shfaqej me pare se veshja e saj ceremoniale e hijeshise. Tani po. Donte te lulezonte. Tualeti i saj i fshehte zgjati me dite. Dhe pastaj ne nje mengjes, celi se bashku me lindjen e diellit. 
Dhe, ajo qe ishte stolisur me aq shume perkushtim, foli duke hapur gojen pergjumesh:
- Ah! Mezi u zgjova. Ju lutem, falmeni...! Jam ende e shpupurisur nga te pakrehurit.
Princi vogel nuk mundi ta permbante admirimin:
- Sa e bukur qenke!
- Pse jo? - u pergjigj lulja me embelsi. - Dhe une linda pernjeheresh me diellin...
Princi i vogel e kuptoi mjaft mire qe ajo ishte dashuruar me vetveten, por megjithate kjo e bente ate te mallengjehej!
- Mendoj se tani eshte koha per te ngrene mengjes, - shtoi aty per aty. - A do te kishit miresine te mendonit per mua?
I turbulluar tej mase, princi i vogel mori nje ujitese me uje te fresket dhe e vaditi lulen. 
Ajo i perrallisi atij nje dite me ate sqimen e saj tashme te njohur. Per shembull, nje dite, porsa foli per kater gjembat e saj, i tha princit te vogel:
- Vetem le te guxojne dhe te vijne tek une tigrat me kthetrat e tyre!
- Nuk ka asnje tiger ne planetin tim, - ia priti princi i vogel. - Pastaj tigrat nuk hane asnje lloj bari.
- Une nuk jam bare, - iu pergjigj lulja bute dhe me embelsi. 
- Me falni...!
- Une nuk u trembem tigrave, tmerrohem vetem me rrymat e ajrit. A mos keni ndonje ndarese portative?
“Paska frike nga rrymat e ajrit?... Shenja te keqija per nje lule, - tha me vete princi i vogel. - Kjo lule qenka vertet e ngaterruar...
- Ne mbremje ju do te me vini brenda Globit? Ketu, tek ju, beka shume ftohte. Qenka shume keq. Atje, nga vij...
Nuk foli me. Kishte ardhur si nje fareze, … s'kishte mundur te mesonte asgje mbi botet e tjera. E turperuar, se mos dilte ne shesh kjo genjeshter naive prej axhamiu, u kollit dy-tre here per te fajesuar vete princin e vogel.
- Po ndaresja portative...?
- Sapo desha ta sillja, por ju po flisnit!
Atehere ajo, sajoi rishtazi nje kollitje tjeter, me qellim qe ta lendonte edhe me shume princin e vogel. 
Keshtu princi i vogel, me gjithe dashurine e cilter qe ndjente per lulen, nisi te dyshonte; fjalet e saj te parendesishme e lenduan mjaft hidhur dhe e bene fatkeq. 
- Nuk duhet t'ia vija veshin asaj, - m'u rrefye nje dite. - Lulet kurre nuk duhen degjuar! Duhet vetem t'i soditesh dhe t'u marresh ere. Lulja ime mbushte me arome tere planetin, por une nuk dita t'i gezohesha. Do te ishte me mire qe te mallengjehesha me ate historine e kthetrave qe me inatosi aq shume. 
Dhe vazhdoi te me hapej me shume:
- Si nuk arrita ta kuptoja kete atehere! Duhet ta kisha gjykuar nga veprat e jo nga fjalet. Por ajo eremonte dhe leshonte drite per mua. Nuk duhej t'i largohesha kurre! Pas gjithe atyre marifeteve te saj mistrece, duhej te kisha zbuluar embelsine dhe joshjen e saj. Lulet jane plot kunderti! Mirepo une isha aq i ri dhe nuk dija ta dashuroj.

----------


## broken_smile

Mendoj se princi i vogel ka shfrytezuar shtegtimin e zogjeve te eger per t'u arratisur. Ne mengjesin para largimit, vuri rregull ne planetin e tij. Me shume sqime pastroi vullkanet e tij aktive. 
Kishte dy vullkane aktive. Oh, sa praktike per te gatuar mengjesin. Ishte edhe nje vullkan i shuar. Dhe ai thoshte me vete: “Kurre nuk i dihet se c'ndodh.” Prandaj ai pastroi edhe vullkanin e shuar. Nese fshihen dhe pastrohen mire, vullkanet digjen me normale dhe qete-qete, pa shperthime dhe gjemime. Shperthimet e vullkaneve jane si oxhaqet qe marrin flake. Eshte e qarte: ne njerezit ne Toke jemi shume te vegjel per te pastruar vullkanet tane. Prandaj ata na shkaktojne aq shume andralla. 
Pak i trishtuar, princi i vogel, shkuli edhe lastaret e fundit te Baobabeve. Nuk e besonte se do te kthehej prape aty. Dhe tere keto pune te imta, ate mengjes, iu duken teper te kendshme. Dhe kur ujiti lulen per here te fundit dhe po behej gati ta vinte nen kupene e qelqte, ndjeu t'i vinte per te qare. 
- Lamtumire! - i tha lules. 
Ajo nuk iu pergjigj. 
- Lamtumire! - perseriti.
Lulja u kollit, por jo nga te ftohtit. 
- Paskam qene budallaqe! - tha ajo me ne fund. - Te lutem te me falesh! Do te rrekem te jem e lumtur. 
Ai u befasua qe qortimet tashme munguan. Mbeti aty krejt i shastisur, me kupene e qelqte ne dore. Nuk arrinte ta kuptonte kete zemerbutesi te fshehte. 
- Por une te dua! - i tha lulja. - Ti s'ke kuptuar asgje. Ky eshte faji im. S'ka fare rendesi, por edhe ti ishe aq budalla sa dhe une. Do te perpiqem te jem e lumtur... Lere ate kupe qelqi! Nuk e dua me...
- Po era?
- Nuk jam aq shume e ftohur, sa te... Ajri i fresket i nates do te me beje mire. Pastaj, une nje lule jam. 
- Po kafshet...
- Do te me duhet te duroj dy a tri vemje, po qe se deshiroj t'i njoh fluturat. Edhe kjo duket se do te jete shume e bukur. E kush do te me vizitoje mua, valle? Ti do te jesh shume larg atehere. Ndersa kafsheve te medha, une s'u trembem. Edhe une kam kthetrat e mia, gjembat. 
Dhe tregoi me ciltersi kater gjembat e saj. Pastaj shtoi:
- Mos e zgjat kaq shume, kjo te ngre nervat. Ti tashme ke vendosur te ikesh. Nisu atehere!
Nuk donte qe ai ta shikonte duke qare. Ishte aq krenare ajo lule.

----------


## broken_smile

U gjend ne zonen e asteroideve 325, 326, 327, 328, 329 dhe 330. Nderkaq nisi t'i vizitonte per t'u zene me ndonje pune dhe te mesonte per vete. 
Ne te parin jetonte nje mbret. Mbreti, ne nje fron teper te thjeshte dhe njeheresh tejet mbreteror, qendronte madheshtor, i stolisur me purpur dhe gezof kunadheje. 
- Ah! Shiko aty, nje nenshtetas! - thirri mbreti, porsa pa princin e vogel. 
Dhe princi i vogel i cuditur pyeti veten: Si mundi te me njohe, kur nuk me ka pare asnjehere?!
Nuk e dinte se per mbretin bota eshte dicka shume e thjeshte: Te gjithe njerezit jane nenshtetas. 
- Pa eja ketu, afrohu nje here te te shikoj me mire! - i tha mbreti, qe tashme ndihej teper krenar, ngaqe me se fundi ishte mbret i dikujt. 
Princi i vogel hodhi syte rreth e rrotull per te gjetur ndonje vend per t'u ulur, por i gjithe planeti ishte i mbeshtjelle me mantelin e mrekullueshem prej gezofi kunadheje. Qendroi me kembe dhe, meqe ndihej i lodhur, hapi gojen pergjumesh. 
- Nuk eshte e hijshme te hapesh gojen ne prani te nje mbreti, - i tha monarku. - Ta ndaloj kete!
- Nuk mund ta mposht, - u pergjigj princi i vogel tejet i hutuar. - Kam bere nje udhetim te gjate dhe nuk kam vene gjume ne sy...
- E pastaj? - tha mbreti. - Te urdheroj te gogesish! Kam vite qe s'kam pare njeri te gogesije. Gogesima eshte gje e rralle per mua. He! Gogesi edhe nje here! Ky eshte urdher!
- Po me tremb! Tani s'mundem me... - belbezoi princi i vogel dhe u skuq i teri. 
- Hm, hm! - ia beri mbreti. - Atehere te urdheroj te gogesish menjehere! Nje here te gogesish dhe nje here te...
Mermeriti dicka dhe ndenji i zemeruar. Ishte teper i bindur ne parimin qe autoriteti i mbretit duhej respektuar. Nuk duronte te mos i bindeshin. Ishte monark absolut. Por meqe ishte teper zemermire, jepte urdhera te arsyeshme. 
- Ne qofte se une urdheroj, - u kujdes te thoshte, - nje gjeneral te kthehet ne nje zog detar dhe nese gjenerali nuk do te bindej, atehere nuk eshte faji i gjeneralit. Eshte vetem faji im. 
- A mund te ulem pak? - pyeti princi i vogel me ndrojtje. 
- Te urdheroj te ulesh! - u pergjigj mbreti dhe mblodhi prane vetes madherishem njerin kind te mantelit te tij prej gezofi kunadheje. 
Princi i vogel kishte mbetur i habitur. Planeti ishte teper i vogel. Mbi ke sundonte, valle, ky mbret?
- Madheri, - i tha, - ju lutem te me falni qe po ju pyes...
- Ju urdheroj te me pyesni! - u ngut te thoshte mbreti. 
- Madheri, mbi ke sundoni ju?
- Mbi gjithcka, - u pergjigj mbreti thjesht e shkurt. 
- Mbi gjithcka?!
Mbreti tregoi me nje gjest domethenes planetin e tij, planetet e tjera dhe yjet. 
- Mbi te gjitha keto? - e pyeti princi i vogel.
- Mbi te gjitha keto, - u pergjigj mbreti. 
Sepse ai nuk ishte vetem monark absolut por edhe monark i universit. 
- Edhe yjet ju binden juve?
- Sigurisht! - tha mbreti. - Binden pa nje pa dy! Une nuk e duroj dot mosbindjen. 
Kjo fuqi e tille e cuditi jashte mase princin e vogel. Po ta kishte vete nje pushtet te tille, ai do te perjetonte ne te njejten dite perendimin e diellit jo dyzet e tre here por perkundrazi shtatedhjete e dy here, madje njeqind ose dyqind here, pa e levizur fare karrigen tij. Dhe meqe ndihej pak i mallengjyer per shkak te planetit te tij te vogel, te cilin e kishte braktisur, mori guximin dhe iu lut mbretit per nje nder:
- Do te doja te soditja nje perendim dielli... falmani, ju lutem, kete gezim! Urdherojeni diellin te perendoje...
- Ne qofte se une urdheroj nje gjeneral te fluturoje si nje flutur nga lulja ne lule apo te shkruaj nje tragjedi, apo te shnderrohet ne nje zog detar dhe ky gjeneral nuk do ta zbatonte urdherin e dhene, atehere kush do te ishte fajtor ai apo une?
- Ju, - i tha princi i vogel, i bindur. 
- Ne rregull! Nga secili duhet te kerkohet aq sa mund te beje! - u pergjigj mbreti. - Autoriteti mbeshtetet para se gjithash ne arsyen...Ne qofte se ti urdheron popullin tend te marshoje dhe te hidhet ne det, ai do te revoltohet. Une kam te drejte te kerkoj te bindet, sepse urdherat e mia jane te arsyeshme. 
- C'do te beni me perendimin e diellit tim? - e kujtoi princi i vogel, i cili kurre nuk reshtte se pyeturi, pa marre pergjigjen e duhur. 
- Po. Do ta shikoni. Do ta urdheroj! Por sipas parimit te qeveritjes sime une do te pres derisa kushtet te jene te favorshme. 
- E kur do te ndodh kjo? - u perkujdes te pyeste princi i vogel. 
- Hm, hm! - ia beri mbreti, i cili po studionte nje kalendar te madh. - Hm, hm, kjo do te behet rreth... ja, aty, ne mbremje, sot rreth ores shtate e dyzet minuta. Dhe ti vete do te shohesh si me bindet. 
Princi i vogel hapi gojen i pergjumur. I erdhi keq per vonesen e perendimit te diellit. Filloi te merzitej. 
- Nuk kam c'te bej me ketu, - i tha mbretit. - Do te iki!
- Mos ik, - i tha mbreti, qe ndihej krenar qe tani kishte nje nenshtetas, - do te te bej minister. 
- C'minister?
- Minister te... te drejtesise. 
- Por ketu nuk ka asnje njeri qe te mund ta gjykoj. 
- Kete s'e di askush, - tha mbreti. - Une ende s'e kam bere viziten rreth e perqark mbreterise sime. Jam shume i vjeter, s'kam as ndonje vend per karrocen, kurse e ecura me kembe me lodh aq shume. 
- Oh, kam pare une, - tha princi i vogel, i cili u perkul, per te veshtruar ne anen tjeter te planetit tjeter, - Ja, edhe atje tutje nuk eshte askush...
- Atehere do te gjykosh veten tende, - ia ktheu mbreti. - Dhe kjo eshte me e veshtira. Eshte aq e veshtire te denosh veten tende, me e veshtire se sa te gjykosh te tjeret. Dhe nese ti ia del mbane t'i besh gjyq vete vetes tende, kjo do te thote se je njeri vertet i mencur. 
- Une, - tha princi i vogel, - une mund ta gjykoj veten time kudo qe te jem. Nuk kam nevoje te banoj ketu per ta bere kete. 
- Hm, hm..., - ia beri mbreti, - besoj se dikur ne planetin tim eshte nje mi kanalesh. E degjoj gjate nates. Ti mund te behesh gjykatesi i ketij miu plak. Here pas here do ta denosh me vdekje. Keshtu jeta e tij do te varet nga denimi qe do t'i japesh. Mirepo ti do ta meshirosh ate cdo here me qellim qe ta ruash, sepse, ne fund te fundit, ne vetem ate njeckeze mi kemi. 
- S'ma ka enda te denoj me vdekje, - tha princi i vogel. - Kam vendosur te iki. 
- Jo! - tha mbreti. 
Mirepo princi i vogel, qe tani i kishte bere te gjitha pergatitjet per te ikur, nuk deshironte ta trishtonte mbretin dhe t'i shkaktonte dhembje:
- Ne qofte se lartmadheria juaj i jep rendesi bindjes se plote, atehere ju mund te me jepnit nje urdher te arsyeshem. Per shembull, mund te me urdheroni te zhdukem brenda nje minute. Mua me duket qe edhe kushtet jane plotesisht te favorshme per kete...
Meqe mbreti nuk tha asgje, princi i vogel ne fillim ngurroi, pastaj beri te nisej, duke psheretire.
- Do te te bej ambasadorin tim! - nxitoi t'i thoshte mbreti nga pas. 
Princi mori nje pamje teper autoritare. 
Njerezit e medhenj jane te cuditshem, - tha me vete, ndersa vazhdonte udhetimin.

----------


## broken_smile

Ne planetin e dyte jetonte nje mburravec kokebosh. 
- Shiko, shiko, po na vjen per vizite nje adhurues! - thirri nga larg mburraveci, porsa pa princin e vogel. Per mburravecet te tjeret jane adhuruesit e tyre.
- Miredita! - i tha princi i vogel. - Paskeni nje kapele gazmore!
- E mbaj per te pershendetur, - u pergjigj mburraveci. - Per te pershendetur te tjeret, kur me brohorasin. Mirepo per fat te keq ketej s'kalon njeri. 
- Ah, po si! - ia beri princi i vogel, qe s'po kuptonte gje. 
- Ja keshtu, perplasi te dyja duart me njera-tjetren! - e keshilloi mburraveci. 
Princi i vogel perplasi pellembet. 
Mburraveci pershendeti thjesht, hoqi kapelen dhe e tundi ne ajer. 
"Qenka me argetuese se vizita tek mbreti!" - tha me vete princi i vogel. 
Dhe i perplasi rishtazi pellembet. Mburraveci, ne shenje pershendetje, vazhdonte te tundte kapelen e tij ne ajer. 
Pas pese minutash princi u vel nga monotonia e kesaj loje. 
- C'duhet bere qe kapelja te bjere ne toke? - pyeti.
Mburraveci s'e degjoi. Mburravecet degjojne vetem levdatat. 
- Vertet me adhuroni kaq shume? - e pyeti princin e vogel. 
- C'do te thote "te adhurosh"?
- "Te adhurosh", do te thote te pranosh qe une jam njeriu me i bukur, me elegant, me i pasur dhe me inteligjent i planetit. 
- Por ti je i vetem ne kete planet!
- Megjithate, falma kete gezim, adhurome!
- Te te adhuroj, - i tha princi i vogel dhe ngriti paksa supet, - po pse i jep kaq rendesi kesaj?
Dhe princi i vogel iku. 
- Te rriturit, nga koka gjer te kembet, jane teper te cuditshem, - thoshte, i bindur ne mendimin e tij, princi i vogel, duke vazhduar udhetimin.

----------


## broken_smile

Ne planetin tjeter jetonte nje pijanec. Vizita qe teper e shkurter, por ajo beri qe princi i vogel te zhytej ne trishtim te thelle. 
- C'ben aty? - pyeti pijanecin, qe rrinte i ulur pa fjale perpara nje grumbulli shishesh, ca te brazura dhe ca te tjera plot me pije. 
- Pi, - ia priti pijaneci me nje cehre te zymte.
- Po pse pini? - pyeti princi i vogel. 
- Qe te harroj, - ia ktheu pijaneci.
- Te harroni, cfare? - u interesua princi i vogel, te cilit tashme kishte filluar t'i vinte keq. 
- Te harroj ngaqe me vjen turp, - u rrefye pijaneci dhe uli koken. 
- Po nga se keni turp? - u merakos princi i vogel, i cilit i lindi menjehere deshira ta ndihmonte. 
- Ngaqe pi, - perfundoi pijaneci dhe u zhyt ne heshtjen e vet. 
Princi i vogel u zhduk i tronditur. 
Te rriturit jane teper, teper te cuditshem, - perseriti me vete princi i vogel, ndersa vazhdonte udhetimin.

----------


## Fiori

Po e lexoj cdo nate kur ngrihem per bebin. Me kenaqe. Faleminderit qe po e sjell ketu. 

Fiori

----------


## broken_smile

> Po e lexoj cdo nate kur ngrihem per bebin. Me kenaqe. Faleminderit qe po e sjell ketu. 
> 
> Fiori


Me behet qejfi qe te pelqen por mos me falendero, sepse e bej me kenaqesi  :buzeqeshje: 
Mendoj se kurre nuk do te lodhem se lexuari kete liber...

----------


## broken_smile

Planeti i katert ishte i nje tregtari. Ai ishte aq i zene me pune, saqe as koken nuk e ngriti, kur princi i vogel arriti aty.
- Miredita, - i tha, - ju qenka shuar cigarja!
- Tre dhe dy bejne pese. Pese dhe shtate dymbedhjete. Dymbedhjete dhe tre pesembedhjete. Miredita! Pesembedhjete dhe shtate njezet e dy. Njezet e dy dhe gjashte njezet e tete, njezet e tete. S'kam kohe ta ndez. Njezet e gjashte dhe pese tridhjete e nje. Uff! Pra, peseqind e nje milion e gjashteqind e njezet e dy mije e shtateqind e tridhjete e nje.
- C'jane keto peseqind milione?
- Si? Ketu qenke ti? Peseqind e nje milione, s'di me asgje... kam aq pune. Jam burre serioz, s'merrem me ciliminlleqe. Dy dhe pese shtate. 
- Peseqind e nje milione, nga dalin, pra? - perseriti princi i vogel qe, kurre ne jeten e tij, s'kishte hequr dore nga pyetja e tij, pa marre pergjigje.
Tregtari ngriti koken. 
- Ne pesedhjete e kater vite qe banoj ne kete planet, vetem tri here me kane shqetesuar. Hera e pare ishte njezet e dy vjet me pare, kur nje zhuzhak i majit, Zoti e di nga kishte ardhur deri tek une, bente nje zhurme te tmerrshme dhe une, ne nje mbledhje te shifrave, bera kater gabime. Hera e dyte ishte njembedhjete vjet me pare, kur me zuri nje krize reumatizme. Nuk bej shume levizje. S'kam kohe te sorollatem e te vij kot verdalle. Jam burre serioz! Dhe tani, ja, hera e trete! Pra, thashe peseqind e nje milione...
- C'jane, pra, ato miliona?
Tregtari e kuptoi se nuk kishte asnje shprese per te qene i qete. 
- Miliona nga ato sende te vockla qe mund t'i shohesh ne qiell.
- Miza?
- Jo, jo, jane sende te vogla qe vezullojne.
- Blete?
- Jo, jo, jane ato sendet e vogla, te arta, nga te cilet pertacet, ata qe nuk bejne asnje pune, behen enderrimtare. Jam burre serioz une! Nuk kam kohe per enderrime.
- Ah, yjet!
- Po, yjet.
- Dhe c'do te beni ju me peseqind milione yje?
- Peseqind e nje milione e gjashteqind e njezet e dy mije e shtateqind e tridhjete e nje. Jam serioz une dhe gjithcka e bej te sakte!
- Dhe c'do te beni me keto yje?
- C'do te bej me to?
- Po, pra. 
- Asgje, jane prona ime. 
- Yjet jane prona juaj!?
- Po. 
- Por, une kam pare nje mbret, i cili...
- Mbreterit nuk zoterojne kurregje. Ata vetem jane sundimtare dhe mbreterojne. Ndersa kjo eshte dicka krejt tjeter. 
- Dhe cfare fiton ti nga zoterimi i ketyre yjeve?
- Jam i pasur.
- Dhe c'fiton ti nga kjo pasuri?
- Blej yje te tjere, po qe se ndokush gjen te tille. 
- Edhe ky, - tha me vete princi i vogel, - gjykoka si pijaneci.
Nderkohe rreshtoi te tjera pyetje. 
- Si mund t'i zoterosh yjet?
- Po pse kush tjeter i zoteron ata? - ia ktheu tregtari prishaqejf. 
- S'e di. Askush.
- Atehere ata me perkasin mua. Une kam menduar per ta i pari. 
- Mjafton kjo?
- Sigurisht! Po qe se ti gjen nje diamant qe nuk i perket askujt, atehere ai behet yti. Po qe se ti je i pari qe shpik nje ide dhe merr patenten per te, atehere shpikja eshte jotja. Une, pra, jam ai qe zoteroj yjet, sepse askujt s'i ka shkuar mendja me pare t'i zoteroje...
- Kjo eshte e vertete, - tha princi i vogel. - Po c'do te besh me ta?
- Do t'i administroj. Do t'i numeroj dhe sternumeroj, - tha tregtari. - Kjo s'eshte e lehte. Jam burre serioz une!
Princi i vogel ende nuk ndihej i kenaqur. 
- Po qe se une kam nje shall mendafshi, mund ta lidh ne qafe e ta marr me vete kudo. Edhe kur kam nje lule, mund ta kepus e ta marr kudo qe shkoj. Kurse ti s'mund t'i keputesh dot yjet!
- Jo, por mund t'i ve ne banke. 
- Cdo te thote t'i vesh ne banke?
- Do te thote qe shkruaj mbi nje cope leter shifren e yjeve te mi dhe pastaj e kyc ne nje sirtar. 
- Kaq?
- Po, kaq mjafton!
- Qenka gazmore, - mendoi princi i vogel. - Sa poetike, por s'mund ta marresh me gjithe mend.
Mbi gjerat serioze princi i vogel mendonte krejt ndryshe nga te rriturit. 
- Une, - shtoi, - kam nje lule qe e ujit cdo dite. Kam edhe tre vullkane qe i fshij dhe i pastroj cdo jave. Madje pastroj edhe ate te shuarin, sepse kurre s'i dihet... Per lulen time dhe vullkanet e mi eshte mire qe jane te mite, po yjet e tu, c'dobi kane qe jane te tute...?
Tregtari hapi gojen, por nuk gjeti asnje pergjigje dhe ngeli ashtu. Nderkohe princi i vogel u zhduk. 
Te rriturit jane koke e kembe te cuditshem, - thoshte me vete, duke vazhduar udhetimin.

----------


## Endless

Nice hat.   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

Planeti i peste ishte shume i vecante. Ishte me i vogli nga te gjithe. Kishte vend sa per nje fanar dhe per fanarndezesin. Princi i vogel s'mund te shpjegonte sepse diku ne qiell, ne nje planet, pa shtepi dhe pa banore, ishte i domosdoshem fanari dhe fanarndezesi. Mirepo prape se prape ai thoshte me vete:
“Mund te jete gje e mire qe ky burre eshte paksa i cmendur. Megjithqe qenka pak me pak budalla nga mbreti, mburraveci, tregtari dhe pijaneci. Puna e tij, te pakten, e ka nje qellim. Po qe se ai e ndez fanarin eshte sikur te shtoje nje yll te ri ne bote ose nje lule dhe, po qe se e shuan fanarin, atehere yjet dhe lulja bien ne gjume. Qenka pune shume e bukur! Dhe, edhe e dobishme, perderisa eshte e bukur."
Sapo mberriti ne planet, pershendeti me nderime te medha fanarndezesin. 
- Miredita! Pse e shove fanarin?
- Kam urdher! - u pergjigj fanarndezesi. - Miredita!
- C'urdher?
- Urdher per te shuar fanarin. Mirembrema!
Dhe e ndezi fanarin perseri. 
- Pse e ndezet tani?
- Eshte urdher! - u pergjigj ndezesi i fanarit. 
- Nuk kuptoj kurregje, - tha princi i vogel.
- S'ka ndonje gje per te mos u kuptuar, - tha fanarndezesi. - Ketu urdheri eshte urdher! Miredita!
Dhe e shoi fanarin perseri. Pastaj, me nje shami me katrore te kuq, fshiu ballin. 
- Une kryej ketu nje sherbim te tmerrshem. Me pare qe dicka me e arsyeshme. E shuaja ne mengjes dhe e ndizja ne mbremje. Pastaj gjate dites pushoja dhe gjate nates flija. 
- Po qyshkur ndryshoi urdheri?
- Urdheri s'ka ndryshuar, - tha fanarndezesi. - Kjo eshte e keqja. Nga viti ne vit planeti rrotullohet me shpejt, ndersa urdheri ka mbetur po ai. 
- Po tani?
- Tani qe planeti per nje minute ben nje rrotullim, une nuk mund te pushoj asnje sekonde. E shuaj dhe e ndez fanarin ne cdo minute. 
- Qenka gazmore! Ditet tek ti zgjatin vetem nje minute. 
- Kjo nuk eshte aspak gazmore, - tha fanarndezesi. - U be plot nje muaj qe ne te dy po bisedojme. 
- Nje muaj?!
- Po. Tridhjete minuta. Tridhjete dite. Nje muaj. Mirembrema!
Dhe e ndezi prape fanarin. 
Princi i vogel e admiroi fanarndezesin, qe i qendronte besnik urdherit. Iu kujtuan perendimet e diellit, te cileve, me pare, duke levizur karrigen sipas levizjes se diellit, u shkonte nga pas. Deshironte t'i vinte ne ndihme mikut te tij. 
- A e di... une di nje menyre si te mund te clodhesh, nese e deshiron...
- Si s'e dashkam! - tha fanarndezesi.
- Sepse ne te njejten kohe mund te jesh edhe besnik edhe dembel. - Princi i vogel vazhdoi: - Planeti yt eshte aq i vockel sa mund ta pershkruash me tre hapa. Per te qendruar gjithmone ne diell, duhet te ecesh ngadale. Deshiron te clodhesh, atehere ece ngadale dhe mund ta zgjatesh diten sa te duash!
- S'me gezon dhe aq shume, - tha fanarndezesi. - Deshiroj vetem te fle. 
- Per kete s'ka shprese, - tha princi i vogel. 
- S'ka shpresa! - tha fanarndezesi. - Miredita!
Dhe shoi fanarin. 
“I gjori fanarndezes! - tha me vete princi i vogel, ndersa vazhdonte udhetimin. - Ky duhet te jete i percmuar nga te gjithe; nga mbreti, mburraveci, pijaneci dhe nga tregtari. Eshte i vetmi qe eshte me i miri dhe s'me duket aspak qesharak. Ndoshta ngaqe merret me gjera te tjera, ne vend qe te merret me veten e vet.”
Leshoi nje psheretime keqardhjeje dhe tha me vete perseri:
“Eshte i vetmi qe mund ta bej mikun tim. Por planeti i tij eshte teper i vockel. Eshte aq i vogel sa s'mjafton per dy vete...”
Princi i vogel s'guxonte ta pranonte qe ishte i pikelluar per kete planet te bekuar, sidomos per ato njemije e katerqind e dyzet perendimet e diellit, pergjate njezet e kater oreve!

ps. Endless jo kaq serioz : D

----------


## broken_smile

Planeti i gjashte ishte dhjete here me i madh. Aty banonte nje zoteri plak, qe shkruante libra teper te medhenj. 
- Pa shiko, po na vjen nje udhetar, - thirri ai sapo e pa princin e vogel. 
Princi i vogel u ul dhe pushoi nje minute sa te merrte fryme. Kishte bere rruge te gjate. 
- Nga vini? - e pyeti zoteria i moshuar. 
- C'eshte ky liber i trashe? - pyeti princi i vogel. - C'beni ketu?
- Jam gjeograf, - tha zoteria.
- C'do te thote gjeograf?
- Gjeograf eshte dijetari qe di ku gjenden detet, lumenjte, qytetet, malet dhe shkretetirat. 
- Qenka interesante! - tha princi i vogel. - Ja me ne fund nje profesion i vertete!
Dhe hodhi veshtrimin rrotull ne planetin e gjeografit. Kurre me pare s'kishte pare nje planet aq madheshtor. 
- Qenka shume i bukur ky planet! A ka oqean ne planetin tuaj?
- S'e di, - tha gjeografi. 
- Ah! - u zhgenjye princi i vogel. - Po male a ka?
- As kete s'e di, - tha gjeografi.
- Por a jeni ju gjeograf apo jo? Po qytete, lumenje, shkretetira ka ketu?
- As kete s'e di. 
- Po a nuk jeni ju gjeograf?
- Keni te drejte, - tha gjeografi, - por une nuk jam zbulues. Neve na mungojne zbuluesit. Nuk shkon gjeografi te numeroje qytetet, lumenjte, malet, detet, oqeanet dhe shkretetirat. Gjeografi eshte teper i rendesishem. Ai s'bredh poshte e perpjete. Nuk e braktis kurre tryezen e vet te punes. Ai pret zbuluesit. Merr takime me ta dhe mban shenim pershtypjet dhe mbresat e tyre. Dhe po qe se rrefimet e nje zbuluesi nuk i duken interesante, atehere gjeografi ben nje hetim zyrtar mbi moralin e tij. 
- Po kjo pse?
- Sepse nje zbulues qe genjen do te sillte katastrofe ne librat e gjeografise. Po keshtu edhe nje zbulues qe eshte pijanec. 
- Po kjo pse? - pyeti princi i vogel.
- Sepse pijanecet i shohin sendet te dyfishuara, dopio. Keshtu qe gjeografi do te shenonte dy male ne ate vend ku ne te vertete eshte nje.
- E njoh dike qe do te ishte zbulues i keq, - tha princi i vogel.
- Ka te ngjare. Por nese cilesite morale te zbuluesit jane te mira, atehere behet nje studim mbi zbulimin e tij. 
- Shkojne dhe e shohin ne vend?
- Jo! S'ka mundesi. Por nga zbuluesi kerkohen prova. Per shembull, nese behet fjale per zbulimin e nje mali te madh, zbuluesi duhet te sjelle, si prove, gure te medhenj. 
- Papritur gjeografi heshti dhe vazhdoi me pasion. 
- Po ti, ti vjen ketu nga larg! Pra ti qenke nje zbulues! Atehere pershkruama planetin tend! - Dhe gjeografi hapi librin e shenimeve dhe mprehu majen e lapsit. - Ne fillim rrefimet e zbuluesit shenohen me laps. Ato shenohen me boje vetem kur zbuluesi sjelle provat. He, pra? - tha gjeografi.
- Oh! Per planetin tim, - tha princi i vogel, - s'ka shume per te treguar, sepse eshte shume i vogel. Ka tre vullkane. Dy vullkane ne aktivitet, i treti i shuar. Mirepo kurre s'i dihet. 
- Kurre s'i dihet... - tha gjeografi. 
- Kam edhe nje lule. 
- Lulet nuk i shenojme, - tha gjeografi. 
- Po pse? Ato jane gjeja me e bukur. 
- Lulet jane _efemere_. 
- C'do te thote efemere?
- Librat gjeografike, - u pergjigj gjeografi, - jane me te vlefshme se te gjithe librat e tjere. Nuk vjeterohen kurre. Ndodh shume rralle qe nje mal te ndryshoje vendin e vet. Eshte nje fenomen teper i rralle qe nje oqean te humbase ujin e tij. Ne shkruajme per gjera te perjeteshme. 
- Mirepo vullkanet e shuara mund te aktivizohen perseri, - e nderpreu princi i vogel. - C'do te thote efemere, pra?
- Nese vullkanet shuhen apo jane ne aktivitet, kjo s'na intereson neve, - tha gjeografi. - Ajo qe na intereson eshte mali. Ai nuk ndryshon. 
- Po c'do te thote efemere, pra? - perseriti princi i vogel, i cili kurre ne jeten e tij nuk kishte hequr dore nga pyetja e tij pa marre pergjigjen e sakte. 
- Do te thote qe kercenohet nga zhdukja e shpejte. 
- Lulja ime u kercenoka nga zhdukja e shpejte!?
- Sigurisht!
Lulja ime eshte efemere, - tha me vete princi i vogel, - dhe ka vetem kater gjemba te vegjel per t'u mbrojtur nga bota. Ndersa une e kam lene fillikat te vetme ne shtepi.
Dhe per here te pare u ndje i penduar, por e mori veten. 
- Si me keshilloni ju tani, ku te shkoj? - pyeti ai. 
- Ne planetin Toke, - iu pergjigj gjeografi. - Ai planet ka nam te mire...
Dhe princi i vogel u nis, por mendja i mbeti tek lulja e tij.

----------


## broken_smile

Planeti i shtate qe Toka. 
Toka s'eshte planet dosido! Aty ka njeqind e njembedhjete mbreter, (duke numeruar domosdo edhe mbreterit e zezakeve), pa harruar shtatemije gjeografe, nenteqindmije tregtare, shtate milione e gjysme pijanece, treqind e njembedhjete milione mburravece kokebosh, shkurt rreth dy miliard te rritur. 
Per t'ju dhene nje kuptim mbi permasat e Tokes, duhet t'ju them se para shpikjes se elektricitetit atje, ne gjashte kontinentet e saj, sherbente nje ushtri e tere, e perbere prej katerqind e gjashtedhjete e dy mije e peseqind e njembedhjete fanarndezesish.
E pare nga njefare largesie, Toka dukej e mrekullueshme. Levizjet e kesaj ushtrie fanarndezesish rrotulloheshin me shpejtesi, si nje shfaqje baleti i nje opere. Vallen e fillonin fanarndezesit zeelandeze dhe australiane. Porsa mbaronin se ndezuri feneret e tyre, ata shkonin per te fjetur. Pastaj futeshin ne valle fanarndezesit e Kines dhe Siberise. Ata gjithashtu fshiheshin pas kulisave. Pastaj u vinte radha fanarndezesve ruse dhe indiane. Pastaj atyre te Afrikes dhe te Europes. Me pas atyre te Amerikes Jugore. Pastaj Amerikes Veriore. Dhe ata kurre nuk e ngaterronin radhen e hyrjes ne skene. Ishte vertet madheshtore. 
Vetem fanarndezesi i fanarit te vetem ne Polin e Veriut dhe kolegu i tij i fanarit te vetem ne Polin e Jugut e kalonin jeten ne limonti dhe rehati. Vetem dy here ne vit punonin.

----------

